# First Catch



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2009)

After being nothing but a reader in the fly fishing section I now have a reason to post. I took up fly fishing a couple of years ago. I don't get to do it enough, so I'm a novice caster that has managed to catch a few fish. My kids wanted to fly fish since dad does, so of course I have bought them rods and they spend a little time practicing. This last week my oldest boy, 11, elevated from caster to fisherman. We spent a week on vacation up in the North Carolina mountains, obviously the fly rods needed to go with us. We packed everything we own smaller than a 10 wt. We also took a couple of spinners and everything I remember being successful freshwater fishing from 20 years ago. We fished as much as we could, more than mommy wanted (of course not enough for us). We had little success, saw a few trout, but couldn't get them to take. The last day we spent time knocking around the creeks and rivers to no avail, and decided it was time to head to the swimming hole (a deep spot at the bottom of a waterfall, rope swing and all). After the kids swam, and I cursed the tree branches, my son came a took the pole from dad. Everyone walked back the car to go, I started to get on my boys about leaving. I said last cast multiple times, and they ignored me and kept fishing. When I finally got the point across, I was watching my older boy strip the line in, when it happened the line went tight. He set the hook, held the tip up in a majestic arch holding tension on the line. He slowly and carefully hand stripped the line in, and moby dick was revealed. Look closely at the picture and do not squint you will see the most beautiful Brim you have ever seen. The shouts and cheers scared everyone in the valley, and my chest began to swell as I fumbled for the camera. The trout won this time, and they probably will next time too, but there will be a next time, and my boy will not lose the motivation to wave at the wind and curse the trees. Fish On gentlemen, Fish on.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats to him, and to you for all the time spent teaching and fishing with him! :thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:thumbup: Nice report.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Best post I have read in a while.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

Now those are memories worth making! And the thrill of that first trout whenever it comes will almost equal that of the trophy brim....things get much easier after that but what a fantastic start to a lifetime of flyfishing. Great report and foto.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Lifetime memories for sure.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

what kind of trout rainbow trout? if so you can use a little gold cleo spoon or use power bait salmon eggs on like a size 1 or 2 j hook on some thing similar to a pompano rig but with only one hook and the eggs power bait will float when we go to arkansas we use the white pink and florecent green on 4lb test line


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great post ! Much better than "The Old Man and The Sea". Congrats to you both!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

jmiller2502 said:


> what kind of trout rainbow trout? if so you can use a little gold cleo spoon or use power bait salmon eggs on like a size 1 or 2 j hook on some thing similar to a pompano rig but with only one hook and the eggs power bait will float when we go to arkansas we use the white pink and florecent green on 4lb test line


No :no:, learn how to read the water to understand where they hold, and how to get a good drift, watch the fish see how their feeding, visible fish in slow water are tuff at times, be the Heron, stalk them quietly, use cover and sneak up, avoid false casting over fish, use a water load to make a cast, they can see you up to 30' away from their lie, if you see them most likely they see you! 

Get George Daniels book Dynamic Nymphing, he'll tell you every thing you need to catch a Trout on the fly rod. Visit local fly shops at your destinations to get an idea of current hatches and what pattern works, as it changes all during the year.

Nice post :thumbsup:, nothing I'd rather be doing than trickin' Trout!


----------

